# R.I.P. CHALLIS



## MiztressWinter (Nov 15, 2011)

Challis (Brandy) was in a suicide car headed to Ga when she fell through a hole in the floor and died on 11/10/2011. Her body was found in Ravenel, S.C. and she was cremated today, 11/15/2011 and shipped home to her parents in Alabama. She leaves behind a 6 yr old daughter, and her boyfriend Ben aka wildboy who is a mod here on Stp. (He was with her on the train) R.I.P. dear Challis, I'm sorry we never got a chance to meet. You were always so sweet through our phone conversations, and I know Ben loved you deeply. Ben sweetie, my heart really goes out to you. You call me anytime you need me ok? 904 742 9020 in case you lost it. I love you man.


----------



## zephyr23 (Nov 15, 2011)

you will always be in my heart so much love for you. sending my love to her family and ben. i feel so blessed i got to know you and you became a good friend


----------



## supertramp1990 (Nov 15, 2011)

omg. i met them in richmond, ben if you read this, its james. you followed us to the yard. much love brother


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh my god. Holy shit. I'm sorry Ben.
It ain't your fault, remember that.


----------



## finn (Nov 15, 2011)

I second Murt, bad things happen to good people. My condolences to all friends and family.


----------



## iixila (Nov 15, 2011)

.........holy fuck, challis.
you made my life bright in NYC.

ben, i'm so sorry.


----------



## ent_ink (Nov 15, 2011)

My thoughts and condolences friend. Be well.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Nov 15, 2011)

:/ I have just felt sick since I got this news. I didn't know challis like I know ben but we did have several conversations and she was full of piss and vinegar. Full of life. And I know how much ben loves her. And it breaks my heart. They were on their way to my house :/


----------



## GingerFree (Nov 15, 2011)

Love Love Love to you Challis.


----------



## menu (Nov 15, 2011)

When I was in NYC this year, I spent prolly 80-90 percent of my time with them. fucking shitty. god damn it


----------



## menu (Nov 15, 2011)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...539737687_1372800307_32175201_968900702_n.jpg


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 15, 2011)

menu said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...539737687_1372800307_32175201_968900702_n.jpg


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT??????? I KNEW HER TOO! I met her in NYC! Didn't know her too well though... Still fucked up how she died -_-


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 16, 2011)

Terrible to hear.

What exactly happened? Winter said a hole in the boxcar?


----------



## menu (Nov 16, 2011)

thats what the paper said I guess. but no. it was a suicide ride. fucking shitty. Im waiting to hear from ben


----------



## MiztressWinter (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry about that folks. It wasn't a boxcar. Papers never get anything right. It was a suicide car and her remains were shipped to Alabama where her parents are, not Washington state. I made corrections on the original post. Ben is physically ok, but he is absolutely devastated. That goes without saying really. This is an unfortunate, horrible accident that he has to live with for the rest of his life. Im sure he will be in touch with his friends that are worried for him, when he is ready and able. Let's all keep Ben in our thoughts.


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 16, 2011)

Yikes. Shitty.
That's why I don't ride suicide.


----------



## ent_ink (Nov 16, 2011)

> Let's all keep Ben in our thoughts.


Too Fucking Right. All my hope.


----------



## Carey 5000 (Nov 17, 2011)

fucking christ. they were just here with us, really cool people. James if you hear from ben and theres anything we could do let me know. rest in peace Challis


----------



## wildboy860 (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you all!!!! it was really shitty, only her 2nd ride of her life and i was just begging to show her what it was like. she will ride on with me in my soul and the rails and road. much love <3


----------



## menu (Nov 29, 2011)

love you kid.


----------



## scatwomb (Nov 29, 2011)

Gah, this is some sad stuff. I, like most of us, had a friend who died on a suicide ride under similar circumstances. I can't imagine losing a loved one in that way. I'm sorry you have had to experience something so painful, wildboy.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 29, 2011)

damn. thats harsh.

i feel deeply for all parties involved.

rip challis


----------



## nomad420 (Jan 18, 2012)

ben you dont know me but lets just say my step father picked you and challis up and gave you a ride i have the ssame tatts on the face yes im her ex it dosesnt matter but if your ever in so cal i whant to drink in her name so if you come around give me a call 805 806 0456


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 18, 2012)

dont ride suicide kidz


----------



## deanmoriarty (Jan 18, 2012)

my most sincere condolences to ben and everyone who loved her.i didnt know her and had heard the story already,but im sitting here crying all the same as i read this for first time.
makes me losing someone who is at least probabally still alive seem like nothing in comparison.im so very sorry.


----------

